
Official Raspberry Pi Poe Hat - dsl
https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/poe-hat/
======
hug
I really do wish the title was correctly capitalised -- I was wondering if my
Raspberry Pi was going to start beating like a heart and slowly drive me to
insanity.

~~~
dsl
For what it is worth, the capitalization was correct when I submitted it.

------
anbop
Unlike Alexa, every time you ask it a question it replies “Nevermore.”

------
m463
So you give up the gpio pins, and you give up silence (+fan)?

Maybe a 5.1v poe splitter might be a nicer idea.

------
codealchemy
Nice to have an official HAT - I've been using PoE splitters without issue for
the last year or so now (on Model 2 B+ and Model 3 series) as an alternative.

~~~
steve19
Given the cost of this, that it adds a fan and uses some pins, a simple
splitter seems like a no brainer to me!

------
universenz
Is it still absurdly priced? I got bored of waiting and ended up buying $6 5v
2A splitters from AliExpress.

~~~
MR4D
$20 thru Canakit.

------
selljamhere
Does anyone know why it is only supported for a Model 3 B+?

~~~
brirec
It uses some extra pin headers only available on that model. I don't have a
PoE hat nor a PoE switch handy, but I'd love to measure the output from the
hat. Either way, I imagine there's good reason…

~~~
X-Cubed
The extra pins break out the center taps from the ethernet transformer, so
that the power can be sourced directly from the existing LAN connection on the
Pi.

